# Another Alaskan smoker to join up



## radfisher (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi folks, Just happened to stumble across this site and upon reading all of the different recipes and stuff I decided I had to join and add this forum to all of the other BBQing/grilling/smoking forums I belong to.

I've been using wood pellet grills for about 18 years years now, Traegers, but I've now gone to using a MAK 2 star General and I can't say enough good things about it. It's simply an awsome unit.

I live in Homer, Alaska and work as an x-ray tech at the hospital. When I'm not working I'll be out fishing the rivers when the fish are running or I'll be doing some cooking on my MAK grill. I also love to travel Alaska and I'm wanting to get into doing wild game meats such as moose and caribou. I got the salmon and halibut thing down pretty much but I'm always trying different things. I'm looking forward to using some of the recipes I'm seeing on here.


----------



## meateater (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome!!

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome. Been there. Great town. Great people. Enjoy your new found home and enjoy the long smokey ride. Dave


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 8, 2011)

* to SMF*


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 9, 2011)

to SMF I am glad you joint us


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.   Click Here*

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------

